# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Jeanette - Porque te vas

## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SLxrrE6wC5I& ... ed&search=

----------


## basurero



----------


## Lampada

[quote=basurero]

----------


## Propp

Так это очень старая и известная песня. Её ещё на русском переделывали в незапамятные (кон. 70- нач. 80-х) времена как "Последний раз".
Но ссылка хорошая, певица мне очень даже понравилась.
Es una chica muy simp

----------


## Propp

A prop

----------


## kt_81

La misma chica tambi

----------


## translationsnmru

[quote=Propp]A prop

----------


## basurero

Si no me equivoco, el castellano no es el idioma materno de esta mujer. Es francesa,

----------


## Propp

[quote=basurero]Si no me equivoco, el castellano no es el idioma materno de esta mujer. Es francesa,

----------


## basurero

[quote=Propp][quote=basurero]Si no me equivoco, el castellano no es el idioma materno de esta mujer. Es francesa,

----------


## monichka

Esta cancion es el tema principal de la pelicula Cria Cuervos de Carlos Saura.

----------


## Cesar

[quote=translations.nm.ru][quote=Propp]A prop

----------


## translationsnmru

[quote=Cesar]
It's isn't such way... it depends on the speed people speaks and many times on the educational level. I think this could be appliead to almost any language. 
C

----------


## Cesar

So... would you say this happens in Spanish poetry *always*? 
C

----------


## translationsnmru

[quote=Cesar]So... would you say this happens in Spanish poetry *always*? 
C

----------


## Cesar

I have heard a great number of Spanish poems which, by the way, is my native language and I would say that they almost always pronounce the words without joining them that way unless they speak fast of course as in common speech or the text is written that way on purpose (cutting and joining words). 
C

----------


## Propp

It always puzzled me how do they read aloud some verses in English, especially written by Shakespeare etc., because if you try to read them according to the modern rules they become just an assortment of syllables without any rhythm. Perhaps they had special rule for poetry at those times. So now I see it sometimes happens in Spanish. I downloaded the lyrics for this song and the very first line is that: 
Hoy en mi ventana brilla el sol 
But the rythm of music is:
TA ta-TA ta-TA-ta TA-ta-TA 
So the last words must be pronounced "brillelsol" without "a" syllable at the end of the "brilla". Or does she somehow manage to merge together "ae" in one sound?
The further the worse.
How can you read aloud 
"de mi amor..." with the rhythm "TA-ta-TA"? The only possible way is "dmi-a-mor"...

----------


## Cesar

::  La cantante est

----------


## heitor91

Hay una banda brasile

----------

